# What kind of buyer R you,risk taker R you a gambler,buying whiteout hearing first?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I do it all the time well almost, sometime i look at the sleeve or whatever, ensemble , album look narly i purchased it ''sur un coup de tête''= buying whiteout hearing , whant to be suprised , take the risk of being deceived, not scare of this?

Well? Tell me are they advantureous buyer out there like deprofundis

:tiphat:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

When I first took up classical music seriously four years ago, was a bit of a novice and didn't know one orchestra from another. Was buying because I wanted the symphony or concerto etc. Now since know who I like and is good, choose more, ask on this forum and Twitter for recommendations.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Very often, I purchase a CD without first hearing it, or even without being familiar with the composer.

Since I listen almost exclusively to mid to late 20th century, and contemporary classical, I am pretty much forced to take a gamble on unknown composers and pieces. But that is fine with me. I can't count the number of times I have discovered new composer by taking a chance on something unknown.

Of course, Youtube has made it a bit easier to discover new composers. But every few weeks, I still love to go to Amoeba in Hollywood (they have a huge used classical and avant-garde classical section), and taking a chance on a few CDs.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I received this morning in the mail Hosokawa orchestral work 3, i did not hear it first but love what naxos did so far whit the two first symphony.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah, the 3rd volume is on my wish list too.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Many recordings are available on Spotify, you tube or samples. That way I have heard tons of recordings that caught my interest, and I know for sure I really must have them. Almost all of them are of the top buying priority for me, and the number of CDs/small box sets on the list that I auditioned just crawled over 300. Actually, I am afraid to count. My buying plan based on that list alone is for at least 5 years if I am lucky. About 20cds on there are about to disappear and are just one or two sales away from their price becoming out of reach for me. I have more or less exact list for the next 14 months what and when I'll buy. Even if something jumps the queue it's still on the list, usually. So, no I don't have much incentive to buy CDs that I can't sample or I've never listened to even if they look interesting, I have to be convinced.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I get somewhat more adventurous with my purchases at my local library used store where CDs are 50 cents each. Then I only make sure it has clean disks so if I don't like it I can sell it off to the local music store which frequently gives me $2 each.

One adventurous purchase like that was a bunch of Bernstein compositions. I didn't like it, so sold it (this time at cost) to a friend who is into Bernstein.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If it's dirt cheap i buy it and take the chance but if im spending serious money i wil always sample recordings beforehand. Bought lots of CDs for buttons over the years and have only been truly disappointed a few times. In the days of vinyl i ended up with some right duds.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Merl said:


> If it's dirt cheap i buy it and take the chance but if im spending serious money i wil always sample recordings beforehand. Bought lots of CDs for buttons over the years and have only been truly disappointed a few times. In the days of vinyl i ended up with some right duds.


Yeah, I am glad I have Amoeba so close to me.

Their prices on CDs are quite cheap, and if you return a CD you don't like, they give you 70% credit toward purchases.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was early into collecting classical stuff, 'buying blind' was often one of the more exciting things about it - voyage of discovery etc etc. I can definitely say that my instinct has served me much better with my classical collection which I've been steadily accumulating since my mid-30s than it did when I was buying rock music on a more indiscriminate level in my youth - with classical I've without doubt have had more of a 'nose' for it to the point that there now doesn't appear to be any real risk at all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

We have an incredible used CD store in Nashville. The CDs are so cheap, a lot of times I tend to leap in sight unseen. I've scored quite a few hits and some misses. 

For example, I've been curious about Celibidache's Bruckner, and they had his recordings of Symphonies 3, 6, and 9 for 75 cents each. That was a pleasant surprise. But then there was Fritz Busch's recording of Beethoven's 7th. I'll never get that dollar back.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Never without sampling the recording first or reading reviews by people I esteem (but even they have been fooled as I have as part of the game, as duds are sometimes impossible to avoid). Thankfully, even the duds can be highly illuminating, sometimes more than from the successes. But I cannot take wasting money unless it’s in abundant supply, and it’s not always in abundant supply. Nevertheless, there’s still nothing easier than finding something worth hearing, especially if it doesn’t cost me anything.


----------

